# Case 430 steering cylinder



## nyhillbilly (Apr 21, 2014)

I have a 1967 Case 430 diesel. As soon as I start the tractor, I have a steady drip of power steering fluid coming from the right steering cylinder. Unable to find a cylinder ANYWHERE to replace it. Can they be rebuilt, and how hard a job is it? I noticed kits with bushings and seals for the cylinder, but is this something I can do myself? Plate serial # is 8313341, so I believe it is a 1967 anyway. Have removed one end closest to the operator, but can not figure out how to actually remove the ball from the cylinder as there is no clearance for it to drop far enough to clear the cylinder. I attatched a few pis, dealing with only 1/8" clearance and the cylinder needs to drop an inch for the ball to come free. Been working on this issue since May as I am a truck driver, only home on weekends. Any ideas? All advice appreciated, thanks.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2018)

Ok to be up front with you I'm repeating info I heard here. I think your local hydraulic shop is equipped to do a rebuild for you....call first, and if not, ask who can. Let us know how this works out.


----------



## BigT (Sep 15, 2014)

Hello nyhillbilly,

Try Messicks parts hotline @ 877-260-3528. They have a seal kit for your cylinder.


----------



## nyhillbilly (Apr 21, 2014)

BigT said:


> Hello nyhillbilly,
> 
> Try Messicks parts hotline @ 877-260-3528. They have a seal kit for your cylinder.


I have no time to invest in trying to rebuild it, I will let a hydrolic shop do that part. My issue is removing the cylinder in the first place.


----------



## nyhillbilly (Apr 21, 2014)

Graysonr said:


> Ok to be up front with you I'm repeating info I heard here. I think your local hydraulic shop is equipped to do a rebuild for you....call first, and if not, ask who can. Let us know how this works out.


I have no time to invest in trying to rebuild it, I will let a hydrolic shop do that part. My issue is removing the cylinder in the first place.


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

Shop manual says cylinder has to be retracted from the front end of cylinder remove the ball stud adjusting plug . From the rear remove cotter pin, nut and washer and roll cylinder off the ball hydraulic hoses have to be disconnect.


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)




----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

Hope that helps.


----------



## Newtocase (Jan 16, 2021)

1963 case 430 with a 148b and the previous owner bent the tir rod so bad it pulled the end of the steering cylinder out and not its all back together but no powersteering.help please


----------

